# crow with pellet guns



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

does any one no how to hunt crows with pellet guns with decoys i really need help


----------



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

This is in the wrong section.Theres a crow section that you should move this to.


----------

